# [SOLVED]GF9600GT szalejące wentylatory

## Pryka

Witam, mam pewien problem wcześniej jakoś nie zwracałem na to uwagi, a teraz mnie to zaczyna irytować, ale do rzeczy. Posiadam GF9600GT i zainstalowane do niego natywne sterowniki NVIDI. Wszystko buczy i śmiga, ale no właśnie jest jedno ale...

Gdy uruchamiam ponownie komputer albo go po prostu wyłączam dzieje się coś dziwnego. Wiatraczki na karcie graficznej przyśpieszają(co jest normalne gdy sterowniki się wyładują) aby zaraz potem na 2s zwolnić, powrócić do trybu pracy gdy sterowniki mają kontrolę nad kartą(znowu są załadowane?) a po tych dwóch sekundach znowu wentylator daje do wiwatu(kolejne wyładowanie?) Za każdym razem jest taka pętla co mnie wnerwia po prostu, na Windowsie tego nie ma, przy wyłączaniu czy uruchamianiu ponownie, wiatraczki po prostu przyśpieszają aż do ponownego uruchomienia i wgrania sterowników/przejęcia kontroli nad grafiką.Last edited by Pryka on Mon Dec 27, 2010 6:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rapidus

Wymień sobie sam wiatraczek, ja w swoim palicie wymieniłem po 2tyg. od zakupu ze względu właśnie na ten mankament - ściągnąłem oryginalny i założyłem zwykłe 80mm przyczepione na drutach - wszystko śmiga idealnie.

----------

## soban_

Polecam zrobic to samo co kolega @rapidus w swojej to wymienilem cale chlodzenie, jednak u znajomego przykrecenie na wkrety (wkrecenie ich w blaszki radiatora) innego wiatraczka (zwykly, nawet nie musi byc markowy - chociaz ja osobiscie polecam kupic lepszy wiatrak) w znacznym stopniu wyciszylo komputer i pozwolilo nawet zmniejszyc temperature karty graficznej.

----------

## Pryka

Nic nie zamierzam wymieniać, na temperatury nigdy nie narzekałem mimo, że karta jest fabrycznie podkręcona. Same odgłosy jakie wydaje układ spełniają moje wymogi, denerwuje mnie tylko te chwilowe wariactwo przy wyłączaniu bądź restarcie komputera. Nie będę z tego powodu wymieniał chodzenia. Tym bardziej, że mam na tą grafikę 10 lat gwarancji(ot taka promocja mi się trafiła), a nie mam pojęcia kiedy pozwolę sobie na zakup nowego PC

----------

## soban_

Jesli Ci to nie przeszkadza - to nie wymieniaj, u mnie jednak najwiekszy poziom halasu robil wentylator od karty graficznej, nawet juz po wystartowaniu i w trakcie dzialania systemu (osobiscie uwazam ze to jedyna wada tej karty) jednak po wymianie wentylatora jakies ~2 lata temu karta wciaz pracuje bardzo dobrze. Zrywac plomb nie trzeba, wymieniac/wyciagac radiatora tyz nie, wystarczy przymocowac wentylator na chlodzenie i podlaczyc do zrodla zasilania - poprzez wyciagniecie wtyczki od wentylatora na karcie i wlozenie nowego. Co do chlodzenia to rozgrzewalem ta karte nawet do 100'C (przy tej temperaturze nawet "krzaki" w grach takich jak crysis sie nie pokazywaly) dopiero przy 105'C sie rebootowal sprzet.

Swoja droga, to ladnie jak dostales 10 lat gwarancji na nia. (:

----------

## Belliash

@soban: nie wiatrak, a wentylator.

@pryka: tak sie dzieje przy wlaczaniu i wylaczaniu kompa tylko jesli dobrze rozumiem? Jesli tak to nie ma gwarancji ze znowym wentylem bedzie inaczej. Jezeli bedzie mial pwm, to nadal bedzie tym sterowala karta - jezeli nie - caly czas bedzie pracowal na max obrotach. Ale moze bedzie cichszy? Przeciez w razie problemow z karta mozesz ponownie zamontowac fabryczny wentylator.

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> @soban: nie wiatrak, a wentylator.

 Fakt, dzieki ze zauwazyles. *Belliash wrote:*   

>  Jesli tak to nie ma gwarancji ze znowym wentylem bedzie inaczej.

 Bedzie O.K. bo mialem tez tak przy starcie, po prostu ten wentylator jest maksymalnie glosny na wysokich obrotach - gdzie inne zachowuja sie O.K. - moze to byc przyczyna tego ze on jest obudowany blaszkami? - Nie mam pojecia, az tak na tym sie nie znam. 

A jesli ktos nie lubi sluchac pracy komputera to na ejama.pl (albo w innym sklepie) - moze w odpowiedni wentylator sie zaopatrzec, bequiet (chyba ze ktos zna lepsze wentylatory?) dawaly najnizszy poziom halasu -  chociaz ja po wykreceniu z "bez-markowego" zasilacza wentylatora i zamontowaniu go do tej karty, mialem o niebo lepszy efekt niz przy tym standardowym.

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Przeciez w razie problemow z karta mozesz ponownie zamontowac fabryczny wentylator.

  Dokladnie.

----------

## Belliash

Chyba nie doczytales do konca tego co napisalem. Cytujesz fragment a pozniej powtarzasz reszte  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

Doczytalem i zgodzilem sie prawie ze wszystkim - bo zawsze mozna wrocic do pierwotnej konfiguracji.

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  Jesli tak to nie ma gwarancji ze znowym wentylem bedzie inaczej.

  Tak, tylko w wypadku gdy da sie glosniejszy wentylator - co moim zdaniem jest trudne do wykonania skoro z byle jakiego zasilacza wentylator pracuje ciszej - w takim stopniu ze karty prawie w ogole nie slychac.

A co do obrotow wentylatora, to zawsze mozna dokupic fizyczny regulator obrotow - albo samemu go zrobic, kiedys byl schemat w EP o ile pamiec mnie nie myli i masa jest na googlach.

----------

## Belliash

Uwierz ze nie jest to trudne... Mam w domu kilka starych zasilaczy i niektore wentylatory nie naleza do cichych.

W sklepie tez mozna dostac 'szalejace' wentylatory. Niezapominaj tez ze jak wentylator pracuje 'w wolnej przestrzeni'

to jest cichszy, a jak go przylozysz np blizej sciany to slychac bardziej przeplywajace powietrze i tym samym wentylator

jest glosniejszy niz wynikaloby to ze specyfikacji.

----------

## soban_

Nie sprawdzalem wszystkich wentylatorow z zasilaczy jakie posiadam - ale wydaje mi sie ze ciezko znalezc glosniejszy ten od standardowego w karcie graficznej, chociaz moge sie mylic. Z drugiej strony wierze ze nie jest to trudne - bo sam lubie miec sprzet tak wyciszony, zebym mogl spac i nie zwracac uwagi na prace PC - a w tanich zasilaczach czesto nie zwraca sie na poziom halasu jaki on robi. Jednak sprobowac nie zaszkodzi, zwlaszcza ze do tych blaszek mozna przykrecic wiekszy wiatrak od tego standardowego i nie bedzie on tak blisko scianki jak ten standardowy. A jak ktos jest uparty, to moze tak jak wspomnialem zastosowac regulator obrotow.

----------

## Belliash

Albo zostawic ten wentylator, tylko mu napiecie zmniejszyc... odpowiedni opornik na kablu mysle wystarczy, choc na elektronice sie az tak nie znam.

P.S. Ja sie ciesze ze mam pasywnego 6600 ;]

----------

## canis_lupus

ehh, jak to miło miec wode w komputerze. 

A swoja drogą zainteresuj sie programem fancontrol z pakietu lm_sensors. moze to on powoduje zwalnianie obrotów?

----------

## Pryka

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> ehh, jak to miło miec wode w komputerze. 
> 
> A swoja drogą zainteresuj sie programem fancontrol z pakietu lm_sensors. moze to on powoduje zwalnianie obrotów?

 

hm wodę?

Zwalnianie obrotów powoduje władowanie sterownika od karty graficznej. Czyli tak jak powinno być.

Do reszty, podwójny "restart" zniknął po aktualizacji Gnome O_o teraz karta nie wskakuje na maksymalne i nie spada na minimalne obroty kilka razy podczas wyłączenia, ale raz tak jak to było dawniej i jak jest na Windowsie czyli git.

ps. a promocja fakt fajna. Najpierw było na 3 lata, w sklepie powiedzieli mi, że muszę się zarejestrować u producenta karty na stronie to mi podbijał na 10, i tak się stało.

----------

